# Kelly Galloup flies



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

His "Sex Dungeon" in black and in white and his Egg Sucking Sculpin are AWESOME flies.
They have work great on Jordanelle and Strawberry this last week.

Give them a try for sure!!!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Kelly has some very good patterns and some very good books- though they tend to be tatics to be used from a drift boat.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

True, but I was in a Pontoon. He talks more moving also, but these are GREAT stillwater patterns.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Killer streamers, Ive got the sex dungeon in all 5 colors and Ive caught fish on all of them.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Out of curosity since Kelly's streamser can cost a pretty penny are you guys fishing them with heavier leader like 1x or 2x ???


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Out of curosity since Kelly's streamser can cost a pretty penny are you guys fishing them with heavier leader like 1x or 2x ???


I make my own flies, but I use 6 lb or 8 lb fluoro.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I use 3x most of the time on them. In rough water I have used 2x.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

In rivers I don't see any reason to go smaller than 1x.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm with nate1031

Kelly has a good formula in his book. I really like Bob's as well.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I sat to tie more last night. But, I have been remodeling my house all summer and watching allot of DIY. So I named this (everything but the kitchen sink) fly...."KITCHEN RENOVATIONS"

It starts off with Bill Schiess's "Hot Chocolate" followed by Kelly Galloup's "Egg Suckin' Sculpin" then finished off with Kelly Galloup's "Sex Dungeon".


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice tie. Thanks for the picture.


----------

